# Probleme beim Multiplayer (Anno 2070)



## Paddman (30. Oktober 2013)

Liebe Community,
Ein Freund und ich haben uns Anno 2070 gekauft. Nun würden wir gerne online zocken. Leider funktioniert dies nicht. Das Spiel vordert mich auf Ports zu öffnen. Nun habe ich "gegoogelt" und leider nur Antworten gefunden, welche das öffnen von Ports für einen andere Router beschreibt. Nachdem durchstöbern der verschiedenen Foren habe ich herausgefunden, dass ich den Port 3074 UDP öffnen soll. Dies versuchte ich... ... ohne Erfolg.
Ich habe einen Motorolla Router (Swisscom). Eingeloggt habe ich mich. Auf dem Foto könnt ihr sehen was ich konfiguriert habe.

Für eine Hilfreiche Antwort würde ich mich freuen.

MFG Paddman


----------

